# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Miami Heat



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=black>Miami Heat</font></font></font> </center>

 *VS* 

<center>11-*19*-03
TV: FSN
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**


</center>
<center><font color=black>Portland (5-5) Miami (2-8)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there a possibility to listen to the game via Internet? It would be nice if someone can post a link, if it's possible.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

www.kxl.com doesn't allow people to access the radio steam via the Internet anymore. Sorry...

Wait!! I remember that HearToTemptYou can somehow set you up with listening to the radio through his broadcast on the Internet. I remember he was going to help CFFI this year, but I don't think she cares for the Blazers much anymore since Sabas is gone.  

PM HTTY and he can probably set you up!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Maybe the Miami Heat has an internet broadcast for their games, you can try that.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

bump...game started.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Since when did Sabonis return to the blazers...

Oh sorry, that was just the best pass i've ever seen sheed throw. Looked like sabas!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who's guarding Jones so far? They seem to be doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I guess I spoke to soon....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> I guess I spoke to soon....


Ask whos guarding Wade!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

What's the score?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK, I missed the first quarter.

Who started at SG? It was the big debate ya know


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> What's the score?


40-33 PDX. 5:18 to go, 2nd Qtr.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*jeff, started at SG*

playing ok


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like Vlad Stepania is playing pretty well...:yes:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*And the leading scorer for the Heat so far is...*

Amazingly enough, whoever Damon is guarding...big surprise there!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Damon Stoudamire is the worst player in the history of the game of basketball.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Damon gettin worked once again!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Dwyane Wade is killing the Blazers, 18 pts at the half. Let me guess...Damon is guarding him ? 


Damon is also shooting 1-6 FG's so far...:nonono:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

This Damon issue must be addressed.

Wade (a rookie/ an injured rookie) is killing him in every conceivable manor.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Our guard play sucks! They have nobody to guard either 'Sheed or Randolph, they need to pound the ball in more often. Does anyone notice Randolph looks to pass 1st from the post in an Iso?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

:headbang:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Damon is also shooting 1-6 FG's so far...:nonono:


Two of those missed shots being blown lay-ups.

(He is now 1-17 in his last 6 quarters of basketball).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hmmm*

I think I could do better then 1 for 17...even if I was jacking up shots from half court as soon as I touched the ball.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> I think I could do better then 1 for 17...even if I was jacking up shots from half court as soon as I touched the ball.


And you probably wouldn't dribble out 9/10ths of the shot clock before jacking up a 3 either.

Damon sucks.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Two of those missed shots being blown lay-ups.
> ...


Damn, that's plain bad. So much for Damon improving his jumper.

btw: 1-18 now...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> I think I could do better then 1 for 17...even if I was jacking up shots from half court as soon as I touched the ball.


The more I think about this, the more I think that you, or any normal human being, would actually STOP SHOOTING at some point. When you got up to say 1 for 8 or 1 for 10 you'd probably think "Maybe I should stop puking up horrible shots, because I can't shoot for ****. Maybe I should get the ball to Zach or Sheed instead." 

Unfortunately, Damon lacks the brainpower for such advanced thinking.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

DD is terrible! This guy takes the full 24 just to get ready to shoot! Has cost us at least 6-8 pts.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How is the rest of the team doing?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> How is the rest of the team doing?


Zach's playing well as usual. Too bad the PG's won't pass him the ball. 

Stepanyia played well when he was in. 

Qyntel looked decent.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> How is the rest of the team doing?


Randolph: 16 pts (8-12 FG), 7 reb.
Sheed: 14 pts (3-12 FG), 7 reb.
McInnis: 5 pts, 5 ast.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

73-61 Heat. Wow, they are playing well tonight. 

Who is EJ torching ?


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

I would be interested to know just why the Blazers are playing so much zone against the heat.

This is an absolutely horrible defensive team.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 73-61 Heat. Wow, they are playing well tonight.
> 
> Who is EJ torching ?


Damon's other half (McInnis)


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

why on earth did Cheeks take Sheed out at the 2:20 mark!???

Boom-stopped his scoring and here we are...... :upset:


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice substitution by Cheeks. Murray came in and just about to win this game for the Heat. Wayta go Mo!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> Damon's other half (McInnis)


Ahh, k. 



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> why on earth did Cheeks take Sheed out at the 2:20 mark!???
> 
> Boom-stopped his scoring and here we are...... :upset:


Maybe he's saving him up for the 4th quarter ? :whoknows:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

STEP ON YA!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

It's the Wallace and Randolph show again. Nice to get something out of Stepania, too. Now if only we had a decent guard or two. Got the feeling I'll be saying that a lot the next few months/eons.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Honest opinion of what I see...*

Rasheed is giving an absolutely piterful performance.

I almost feel sorry for Damon becouse on at least 8 plays so far Rasheed has completely destroyed the play by failing to hold inside position.

He has this new trend of atempting to seal his man while looking for the lob pass (from either the PG or the center who flashes to the free throw line). If this is the game plan I sugest someone inform Cheeks that Damon is not the man to be delivering the lob pass.

Then on the screen and role plays Rasheed set the absolute worst screens humanly imaginable resulting in Damon being traped by Wallace's man at least 80% of the time.

As time goes on Damon begins to stray from the play all together in an atempt to (unsucessfully) create his own shot.

--------

On the defencive end Rasheed is the only player who even bothered to show up. Stoudamire and McInnis are displying a complete inability to keep their men out of the paint (which is colapsing the defence and resulting in several uncontested layups and wide open threes).

The most dishartening thing to me however is how obviously impaired Rasheed looks.


:no: 

Miami deserves this win (their hard work deserves to be rewarded).
_Portland does not deserve to win this game._


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

@ Loyalty4Life 

Thx, I'll try it the next days.
These Déjà vus really sucks from Damon, again a pathetic performance. Uh, wait, Damon hits a three-pointer


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having the guards show me wrong in the last few minutes...

And what does "obviously impaired" mean? I appreciate the comments, since I can't watch the game.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Unbelievable, he did it again. 4 Point Game now, Miami Timeout.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

NICE QYNTEL!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

91-90 Miami...

Some nice plays by Qyntel.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Zach gives PDX the lead, 92-91.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

EEK! 

Wade makes me sad.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

And Wade takes the lead right back...

Let me guess...he beat Damon again ?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

OH MY!!! Come on Qyntel, you can do it!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

QYNTELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


(PS... my 350th post)


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Woods with some clutch FT's...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

94-93 Win. Woods came through with both FT's, great game by him.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

I take it all back (they were only playing possum).

Hopefully this is the turning point for Woods.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

way to go QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ!!! 

I'm really proud of him. Good goin' kid!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

YES! What a win! Why to go Q!!! Damon still sucks! All hail short sentences!!!


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL, they won
When I stood up (it was 5 o'clock in the morning here) and checked the scores, I never thought, that they could come back.
Thx they proofed me wrong, a lost against Miami woulde have been too ugly.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> YES! What a win! Why to go Q!!! Damon still sucks! All hail short sentences!!!


well...he did get us back into this game...there has to be SOME credit


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nice win...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Almost everything I was going to post has already been said by others. Except the most obvious.

-- lucky call for the Blazers at the end. The refs did Q a real favor by sending him to the line.
-- excellent clutch shots by Woods. His best-looking FTs all night were also the biggest of his career and perhaps the biggest by any Blazer so far this year.
-- Damon hit a couple big shots towards the end of the game, but man he was terrible at both ends of the floor.
-- McInnis had some troubles defensively, but he hasn't played many 2's defensively and I think he did OK.
-- Rasheed and ZR were very good. It was weird seeing ZR not getting double-teamed.
-- Our entry passes were very weak again. Interestingly, on Rasheed's shot towards the end of the game he was WIDE open and the entry looked easy. Matt Carroll also made a very nice entry pass earlier in the game, fwiw.
-- I don't agree with The Enigma that Rasheed was doing a poor job sealing his man. He was doing it well, but the man on the other block (in several cases, Dale Davis) was late flashing to the elbow, and when the guy DID flash in time (as ZR did a couple of times) Damon wasn't able to get it to him in time.
-- Dale Davis looked like he had hands of stone. He could NOT catch a bounce pass. It was weird.
-- Vlad looked pretty good. He made some mistakes, but putting him in tends to results in offensive rebounds (and not all off of his misses  ) which is nice to see.
-- Cheeks's coaching decisions were, once again, driving me insane. The zone at the end of the game was a strange strategy, and while Miami missed some shots out of it, they also got several easy baseline jumpers. The Tracy Murray substitution was almost disasterous... I have no idea why he came in and Cheeks had him try to guard Jones.

Overall a win is a win and I guess a close win might help our confidence, but overall we were pretty lucky to win this game in a way I didn't feel about earlier home victories. Guess we'll take what we can get...

Ed O.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

good game.

wallace and zach really came in big for u guys.

i cant believe i thought woods would be benched again and benched him in my fantasy team!

i dunno about the last call on odom that got woods to the line, dunno if it was a good call or not, but nontheless excellent comeback for ur team!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Q had some great baseline moves in this game. I was surprised to see him playing late in the 4th, but he looked good on offense. He looked comfortable feeding Sheed in the post, too.

Nice on the free throws, Q. You the man!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> well...he did get us back into this game...there has to be SOME credit


Ok, he doesn't suck as much as he did yesterday. How's that?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, he doesn't suck as much as he did yesterday. How's that?


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

Qyntel! Impressive showing by Q tonight. The kid is growing up. I wouldnt mind seeing Q take the starting SG spot for a few games. I think in alot of ways he would be an upgrade over Bonzi, and i am a pretty big Bonzi supporter by the way..There would be some mistakes along the way, but in the long term i see him as the future sg of this team..


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Did Wallace play center sometimes, or was it Z-Bo?
But what is wrong with Davis? Only 3 Rebounds? Maybe the reborn Dudley, in name Stepania, should get a chance to start or what do you think?


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, a walk off free throw (to steal a phrase)? Thank you Qyntel, for showing up at the right time! Attendance of 15k people ain't bad for a no name cellar dweller like Miami, too.

Box score (for fun):
<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tbody><tr style="background-color: rgb(0, 51, 153);">	<td class="ScoreBoardSecTitle" colspan="15">< <a style="color: white;" href="http://www.nba.com/heat/">Heat</a></td></tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(82, 124, 186); font-weight: bold;">	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td colspan="3" align="center" nowrap="nowrap">REBOUNDS</td><td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td></tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(82, 124, 186); font-weight: bold;">	<td width="120" align="left" nowrap="nowrap">PLAYER</td><td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">POS</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">MIN</td>	<td width="50" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td>	<td width="50" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3GM-A</td>	<td width="50" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">FTM-A</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">OFF</td><td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">DEF</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">TOT</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">AST</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">PF</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">ST</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">TO</td><td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">BS</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">PTS</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_jones/index.html">EDDIE JONES</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">G </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">38</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10-24</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4-9</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">26</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html">DWYANE WADE</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">G </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">36</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">9-16</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6-9</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">24</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lamar_odom/index.html">LAMAR ODOM</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">F </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">38</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6-17</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1-3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">7</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">9</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">13</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/udonis_haslem/index.html">UDONIS HASLEM</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">F </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">38</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4-8</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">8</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_grant/index.html">BRIAN GRANT</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">C </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">29</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3-7</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rafer_alston/index.html">Rafer Alston</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">24</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/loren_woods/index.html">Loren Woods</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">13</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/samaki_walker/index.html">Samaki Walker</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">13</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/caron_butler/index.html">Caron Butler</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">11</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1-3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bimbo_coles/index.html">Bimbo Coles</a></td><td align="right" colspan="14" nowrap="nowrap">DNP</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyrone_hill/index.html">Tyrone Hill</a></td><td align="right" colspan="14" nowrap="nowrap">DNP</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/john_wallace/index.html">John Wallace</a></td><td align="right" colspan="14" nowrap="nowrap">DNP</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jerome_beasley/index.html">Jerome Beasley</a></td><td align="right" colspan="14" nowrap="nowrap">DNP</td></tr><tr>	<td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">TOTAL</td><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">240</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">38-85</td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">7-18</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10-16</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">14</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">25</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">39</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">27</td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">23</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">7</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">15</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">93</td></tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">	<td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> 44.7%</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> 38.9%</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> 62.5%</td>	<td align="right" colspan="3">Team Rebs: 7</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" colspan="5">Total TO: 15 </td></tr>	</tbody></table>	<br clear="all">	<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tbody><tr style="background-color: rgb(0, 51, 153);">	<td colspan="15"> <a style="color: white;" href="http://www.nba.com/blazers/">Trail Blazers</a></td></tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(82, 124, 186); font-weight: bold;">	<td> </td>	<td> </td><td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td colspan="3" align="center" nowrap="nowrap">REBOUNDS</td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td><td> </td>	<td> </td>	<td> </td></tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(82, 124, 186); font-weight: bold;">	<td width="120" align="left" nowrap="nowrap">PLAYER</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">POS</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">MIN</td>	<td width="50" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td>	<td width="50" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3GM-A</td>	<td width="50" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">FTM-A</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">OFF</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">DEF</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">TOT</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">AST</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">PF</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">ST</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">TO</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">BS</td>	<td width="30" align="right" nowrap="nowrap">PTS</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jeff_mcinnis/index.html">JEFF MCINNIS</a></td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">G </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">40</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4-10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3-4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">8</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">11</td></tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damon_stoudamire/index.html">DAMON STOUDAMIRE</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">G </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">39</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4-13</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3-3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">13</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasheed_wallace/index.html">RASHEED WALLACE</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">F </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">41</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6-15</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">7-8</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">9</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">11</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">21</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zach_randolph/index.html">ZACH RANDOLPH</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">F </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">39</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">8-12</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">17</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dale_davis/index.html">DALE DAVIS</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">C </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">26</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3-6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">7</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/qyntel_woods/index.html">Qyntel Woods</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">18</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">7-10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">11</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ruben_patterson/index.html">Ruben Patterson</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">17</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2-5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vladimir_stepania/index.html">Vladimir Stepania</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">12</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5-7</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10</td>	</tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/matt_carroll/index.html">Matt Carroll</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">5</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tracy_murray/index.html">Tracy Murray</a></td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">3</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-1</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0-0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">2</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">0</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd">	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html">Bonzi Wells</a></td><td align="right" colspan="14" nowrap="nowrap">DNP</td></tr><tr>	<td align="left" width="90"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ruben_boumtje_boumtje/index.html">Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje</a></td>	<td align="right" colspan="14" nowrap="nowrap">DNP</td>	</tr><tr>	<td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">TOTAL</td><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"></td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">240</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">34-71</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">4-12</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">22-30</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">32</td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">42</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">19</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">16</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">17</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">6</td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap">94</td></tr><tr style="background-color: rgb(204, 204, 204);">	<td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> 47.9%</td>	<td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> 33.3%</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> 73.3%</td><td align="right" colspan="3">Team Rebs: 10</td><td align="right" nowrap="nowrap"> </td><td align="right" colspan="5">Total TO: 19 </td></tr></table>


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

That's quite a stat line for Murray:

3 Minutes, 0-1 from the field, 2 turnovers

Too bad he didn't add a personal foul or two to round it out....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> The Tracy Murray substitution was almost disasterous... I have no idea why he came in and Cheeks had him try to guard Jones.


Hmmm...any chance fatigue was a factor for the other players?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

he might've been missing a few personal fouls, but he made up for it with intangibles. they just don't keep stats on "getting scored on," "showing no clue as to what the offensive set is" and general "nobody told me i was actually going to have to play tonight" ineptitude.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> -- I don't agree with The Enigma that Rasheed was doing a poor job sealing his man. He was doing it well, but the man on the other block (in several cases, Dale Davis) was late flashing to the elbow, and when the guy DID flash in time (as ZR did a couple of times) Damon wasn't able to get it to him in time.


I never stated that he did a poor job of sealing his man (he did a good job of this, as he has for the past few games). What I pointed to in terms of him sealing his man was Damon's inability to make the lob entry pass (first), and Cheeks actually running a play requiring Damon to do so (second).

My reference to not holding position was in regards to his (Wallace’s) early attempts at posting Odom. He was being pushed off the block (more often then not) at which point he would attempt to initiate a pick and role.

Typically I blame Damon for not being able to make the post entry pass (and though nothing has changed in this regard) on this night part of the blame must be placed on Rasheed.
Damon was able to get the ball to Randolph with more success because he worked to pin his man on his back (at a far greater rate of success)



> -- Cheeks's coaching decisions were, once again, driving me insane. The zone at the end of the game was a strange strategy, and while Miami missed some shots out of it, they also got several easy baseline jumpers. The Tracy Murray substitution was almost disasterous... I have no idea why he came in and Cheeks had him try to guard Jones.


Agreed... I have very little faith in the coaching abilities of Cheeks.


*On another note:* I noticed that in limited minutes Carroll was the best of all the guards at feeding the post.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> he might've been missing a few personal fouls, but he made up for it with intangibles. they just don't keep stats on "getting scored on," "showing no clue as to what the offensive set is" and general "nobody told me i was actually going to have to play tonight" ineptitude.


Tracey Murray for co-captain!

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> I never stated that he did a poor job of sealing his man (he did a good job of this, as he has for the past few games). What I pointed to in terms of him sealing his man was Damon's inability to make the lob entry pass (first), and Cheeks actually running a play requiring Damon to do so (second).
> 
> My reference to not holding position was in regards to his (Wallace’s) early attempts at posting Odom. He was being pushed off the block (more often then not) at which point he would attempt to initiate a pick and role.


Sorry for misunderstanding and misrepresenting what you said. I'll try never to let it happen again, but in the excitement of a last-split-second win my reading comprehension ability goes down a bit. I hope you can forgive me 

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> Hmmm...any chance fatigue was a factor for the other players?


Maybe, but I believe that Woods had been on the bench for a while, and Cheeks brought Murray into the game instead of Woods in his rotation in the second half.

As you can see from the box score and by knowing Woods was making big plays at the end of the game, he changed his mind real fast. 

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Zach didn't give us the lead. That was Sheed.

Pitiful performance by Sheed?

If 21 pts, 11 rebs, 2 blks, and go ahead basket is pitiful, I'll take it every night.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Pitiful performance by Sheed?


I apologize for that statement.

I let what appeared to be a home loss to the Miami Heat get the better of me.

With that said I was not particularly encouraged by Rasheed’s body language during that game. His clutch play, rebounding and excellent man-to-man defense on Odom were very encouraging however.

On another note: Rasheed has been an excellent low post defender for some time now. Now he is an excellent perimeter defender as well.

At the beginning of the season I never imagined Rasheed being able to defend perimeter players as well as he has (he is truly an amazing individual defender and should receive all team defensive consideration).

On a few possessions last night Rasheed actually chased Jones around the perimeter (and did a good job of it).


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Sorry for misunderstanding and misrepresenting what you said. I'll try never to let it happen again, but in the excitement of a last-split-second win my reading comprehension ability goes down a bit. I hope you can forgive me
> 
> Ed O.


No offence taken (constructive criticism is never a bad thing).

I should have done a better job of clarifying my point the first time.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry for misunderstanding and misrepresenting what you said. I'll try never to let it happen again, but in the excitement of a last-split-second win my reading comprehension ability goes down a bit. I hope you can forgive me
> ...


OMG...is this a kinder and more gentle Ed O.???


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> he might've been missing a few personal fouls, but he made up for it with intangibles. they just don't keep stats on "getting scored on," "showing no clue as to what the offensive set is" and general "


 That reminds me of someone......


----------

